# Cost of visas applications for Australia to increase



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The cost of a 457 visa, the most common type used by overseas workers moving to Australia to live and work, is more than doubling on the 1 July, it has been announced. The charge for a 457 visa application will increase from $455 to $900, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) confirmed. Officials [...]

Click to read the full news article: Cost of visas applications for Australia to increase...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

